# Move from 6.3e to 6.3a and save recordings?



## rich47 (Jun 19, 2002)

I have 2 hdvr2s:

1. A weaknees upgraded machine with a 40gb and a 160gb hard drive running 6.3e. I recently added ptvnet to this machine. It has many recordings I want to keep.

2. A msflive upgraded machine with a 500gb hard drive running 6.3e. I added ptvnet to this as well but don't care if I keep the recordings.

I would like to:

-- keep the recordings on machine 1.
-- enable mrv and hmo on both machines.
-- use Amazon unbox (if possible) on both machines.

Is this possible? It seems I need to revert from 6.3e to 6.3a to make MRV possible. Can I do this? Is InstantCake the software I would use to accomplish this? I'm assuming that I can use InstantCake on an existing drive but that it would wipe out the programs. Can I do this on Machine #2 and somehow move Machine 1's programs to #2 before running InstantCake on Machine #2?

Thank you for any advice you can share!


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

rich47 said:


> I have 2 hdvr2s:
> 
> 1. A weaknees upgraded machine with a 40gb and a 160gb hard drive running 6.3e. I recently added ptvnet to this machine. It has many recordings I want to keep.
> 
> ...


You cannot downgrade your system from one OS version to another without losing your recordings. Its not a function of the tool you use, it just can't be done in any way that I am aware of.

As for MRV / HMO... MRV is not supported in 6.3; HMO is. So, technically the answer to the second point, is also "no."

As for Amazon unbox; I know of no hacks for 6.3, or any DirecTiVo that will allow for that.

As for your InstantCake question... InstantCake completely wipes the drive as part of the installation process. So even if you go through the process of copying one drive to another, if you use InstantCake you will overwrite what is on the drive.

My best recommendation, if HMO and MRV are the priority, is to start from scratch (even with a new drive, if possible, that way you don't trash what you already have) and plan to use 6.2a.


----------



## rich47 (Jun 19, 2002)

tivoupgrade said:


> You cannot downgrade your system from one OS version to another without losing your recordings. Its not a function of the tool you use, it just can't be done in any way that I am aware of.
> 
> As for MRV / HMO... MRV is not supported in 6.3; HMO is. So, technically the answer to the second point, is also "no."
> 
> ...


Thanks. Since writing my post, I discovered mfs_ftp, which apparently would allow me to transfer recordings to my pc and then to another tivo (or from tivo to tivo). I've tried to install it without success, and I'm wondering if that has something to do with 6.3e. Anyway, does the following make sense?

-- Use InstantCake on one tivo and have 6.2a
-- Install mfs_ftp (somehow) and transfer my programs from the 6.3e machine to the 6.2a machine (or to my pc)
--Install InstantCake on the 6.3e machine (now 6.2a)
-- Be happy.

If you have any idea how to get mfs_ftp working, I'd appreciate those ideas too.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

rich47 said:


> Thanks. Since writing my post, I discovered mfs_ftp, which apparently would allow me to transfer recordings to my pc and then to another tivo (or from tivo to tivo). I've tried to install it without success, and I'm wondering if that has something to do with 6.3e. Anyway, does the following make sense?
> 
> -- Use InstantCake on one tivo and have 6.2a
> -- Install mfs_ftp (somehow) and transfer my programs from the 6.3e machine to the 6.2a machine (or to my pc)
> ...


That would not be an easy project, and it may not even be possible. Keep in mind that the recordings you've already made are encrypted, which makes matters even more complicated.

Full discussion, documentation of mfs_ftp can be found here:

http://www.deal[remove]database.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21915

And its not a discussion that is permitted at TCF.

My assessment is that you just can't get there from here unless you are particularly technical, particularly diligent, and understand that it will take you a significant amount of time and learning to even get close to being able to do what you are suggesting.


----------



## HellFish (Jan 28, 2007)

There is a nice how-to for mfs-ftp on DVRpedia. (Make sure you create a tarball (also explained on dvrpedia) of the directory once you get it working, and move a copy of it to your PC. This way you don't have to repeat the setup process again)

Of course if you're dealing with encrypted video, that's a whole 'nother topic that can't be discussed here.


----------



## texster (Mar 11, 2005)

Congrats Rich, on your decision to joint the wonderful world of 6.2a - MRV is the way to be.

One thing you have in your favor, is a "practice dummy". If I understand you correctly, the recordings you want to preserve are all on your two-drive unit. This means you can try out different "salvaging" methods on your single drive unit. Make sure that you have a working back-up image. It seems you are already familiar with mfslive so no need to discuss that further.

Assuming the recordings you want to save are just for MRV purposes, then I dont think you need to worry about descrambling them - which we don't talk about here anyway. According to [google: MRV SCRAMBLED RECORDINGS (first result post#3)] you can MRV scrambled recordings.

That being the case, the dvrpedia "how-to" that Hellfish mentioned might be your solution.

Things you will need:
* A fat32 drive large enough to temporarlily house your recordings 
* An FTP client such as Filezilla
* A compatible 6.2a image - (not sure if you can stiill get instantcake 6.2a)

General Idea:
[NOTE -- This is NOT guaranteed to work, I wouldn't try it A) without a tested backup, and B) if it is your only/primary unit.]

- Pull the 6.3e drive and Make a backup
- Put drive back in unit and get mfs_ftp running (per dvrpedia)
- Make a backup of mfs_ftp
- Ftp the TMFs to a fat32 drive
- Make a backup of the DiskConfiguration Key
- Pull the drive and re-image to 6.2a and "zipper"
- Put newly imaged/zippered drive in Tivo and "tweak"
- Restore the mfs_ftp backup and get it running on tivo
- Restore the DiskConfiguration key
- FTP the TMFs back to your Tivo

If it works, then go ahead and repeat with the other unit, then mrv away and be happy.

P.S. - If possible, you might want to edit the title of the this thread.


----------



## rich47 (Jun 19, 2002)

texster said:


> Things you will need:
> * A fat32 drive large enough to temporarlily house your recordings
> * An FTP client such as Filezilla
> * A compatible 6.2a image - (not sure if you can stiill get instantcake 6.2a)


Thanks for the info. My only problem is that my hard drives on my pc are not fat32. What can I do about this?


----------



## texster (Mar 11, 2005)

My bad. I was thinking of a similar linux based utility. MFS ftp doesn't require fat32.


----------



## rich47 (Jun 19, 2002)

texster said:


> My bad. I was thinking of a similar linux based utility. MFS ftp doesn't require fat32.


Excellent. Thanks!


----------



## rich47 (Jun 19, 2002)

texster said:


> - Pull the 6.3e drive and Make a backup
> - Put drive back in unit and get mfs_ftp running (per dvrpedia)
> - Make a backup of mfs_ftp
> - Ftp the TMFs to a fat32 drive
> ...


OK, I think I'm almost there. After several tries, I was able to get mfs_ftp running and can ftp tmfs to my pc. Could you be more specific about the follwoing steps:
-- Make a backup of mfs_ftp -- more specifics, please
-- Make a backup of DiskConfiguration Key
-- Pull the drive and re-image to 6.2a (I assume I could also use InstantCake, right?)
-- "Tweak" new drive -- do you mean at ptvnet and mfs_ftp?
-- restore mfs_ftp
-- restore diskconfig key

I think I understand what you're telling me to do, but I'd appreciate a little more detail. Thanks!


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

rich47 said:


> -- Make a backup of mfs_ftp -- more specifics, please




```
cd /var/mfs_ftp
tar -czf mfs_ftp.tgz *
```
Now you have a tarball (mfs_ftp.tgz) of your mfs_ftp install.


> -- Make a backup of DiskConfiguration Key


There are 3 scripts included with mfs_ftp in the scramble_utils dir. See the readme in that dir for usage info.


> -- Pull the drive and re-image to 6.2a (I assume I could also use InstantCake, right?)


yep.


> -- "Tweak" new drive -- do you mean at ptvnet and mfs_ftp?


I assume he just meant "hack" the new drive in some manner.


> -- restore mfs_ftp




```
mkdir -p /var/mfs_ftp
cd /var/mfs_ftp;tar -xzf mfs_ftp.tgz
```



> -- restore diskconfig key


Again, see the readme included with the "scramble-utils."

Honestly, if these recordings are scrambled, it would probably be easier to unscramble them before extraction so you don't have to bother toying with the dc key. But, this isn't really relevant discussion for this board. Feel free to pm me if you need some more assistance.


----------



## texster (Mar 11, 2005)

By "tweak" I was referring to Rbautch's Enhancement scritpt, which is great way to get USB2 drivers, TWP etc. up and running. It's useful to run, although not necessary for this situation, but I think it is now integrated with the "zipper" which is why I mentioned it.

With regard to "descrambling" vs. DC key, I have not personally tried either. As Da Goon noted, the former is not really a suitable topic here, which is why I suggested the later.

I will say this, if Da Goon recommends a solution, and offers you personal assitance with it, jump on the chance. :up:


----------



## rich47 (Jun 19, 2002)

I've read the scramble_utils readme, but I still am not sure what to do. Do I just ftp those files to my pc and send them back after I've reinstalled mfs_ftp? 

Right now, I've backed up mfs_ftp and ftp'd it to my pc. I'm in the process of moving 70+ tmf files to my pc. After that, what? I assume I do whatever it is I need to do with the DC key (though I'm not sure what that is yet), then get the 6.2a drive and move everything back to the new drive.

I'm nearly there (I think), but I'd appreciate a few more details. Thanks!:up:


----------



## texster (Mar 11, 2005)

As I mentioned in my previous post, I have never done dckey myself, all I know of dc key process is from the dvrpedia instructions.

I don't think I was clear in my earlier suggestions, but let me try again. Since you have two units, and only one has recordings you care about (the dual drive I believe), then you want to go about this with minimal messing around that unit. With your single drive unit, you can afford to experiment.

So:
* Delete all but a few recordings on single drive unit
* Make a backup of single drive unit on 6.3e with recordings 
* FTP a few tmf's from single drive unit to PC
* Backup your single drive unit's DC key
* Get the 6.2a image up and running on your single drive unit. Verify it is working properly. 
* Then zipper it, tweak it, and get mfs ftp up and running on it. Verify it is running properly. 
* Make a backup of that. Make sure your backup works.
* Restore oringial DCkey from backup
* Ftp tmf from pc back to single drive unit.

If this procedure work for your single drive unit, then go for it on your dual drive unit.

NOTE - There may or may not be a xml issue due that fact that you are going from 6.3e to 6.2a.

If the DC Key thing doesn't work, PM Da Goon for help on descrambling.


----------



## texster (Mar 11, 2005)

Edited previous post


----------



## rayik (Feb 4, 2006)

Just so you know, 6.2a has MRV (but not HMO / HME) and 6.3e has HMO / HME ( but not MRV). You really need both tivos running MRV or both tivos running HMO / HME to share files between the tivos. Thus, you should have the same software version on each machine (and it doesn't matter which one you choose - though it's much easier to share using MRV).


----------

